# ¿Qué pensáis de Carlos Galán y su estrategia inmobiliaria?



## superloki (28 Sep 2019)

Para el que no lo sepa, Carlos Galán es de los muchos que están dando estrategias para ganar dinero y tener ingresos pasivos. Está utilizando el método que está de moda ahora, que es publicar cuatro videos a lo largo de 15 días donde explica como funciona su sistema. 

Siempre desconfío bastante de esta gente porque lo primero que piensa es "vende-humos". No digo que este tío no lo sea, pero se sale de lo que habitualmente nos venden todos estos "gurus". En este caso explica como pillar pisos de precio medio para alquilarlos y sacar un beneficios mensual de ellos. La idea es tener una cartera de dos pisos al año y en cinco años poder estar generando bastante dinero de ello.

El sistema "clave" según dice, es conseguir la financiación para comprar todos estos pisos, incluso si no tienes dinero para ello. Aquí ya me ha descolocado el tema, pero quizá sepa algún sistema que los demás no sabemos (probablemente el que nos quiere vender). He investigado un poco y no parece el típico estafador que vende mierdas para pillar el dinero y desaparecer. De hecho, tiene libros en Amazon que se han vendido muy bien, tiene una carrera universitaria en economía y parece que sabe de lo que habla.

Por supuesto, hasta el momento va por el segundo video y todavía no ha ofrecido cursos o una plataforma para "ayudar" a conseguir este objetivo. Me veré los dos videos que faltan porque reconozco que me ha picado la curiosidad. Aun así, no lo veo nada claro. ¿Le conocía alguien de antes o tiene alguna información sobre esta persona?


----------



## superloki (28 Sep 2019)

gorilaz dijo:


> pon un enlace



Había puesto uno pero ha habido una acusación de spam y lo he quitado. La verdad es que mirando por el nombre debe de salir lo que hace este tío y su web. Cuando me vea los dos videos que quedan volveré a comentar para decir que vende exactamente y lo que me parece. De todos modos, el tema inmobiliario no es mi fuerte y por eso he preguntado aquí.


----------



## Radd19 (29 Sep 2019)

Pienso que es de fiar, aparte que ese método inmobiliario que comentas sea mas o menos viable.
Ha participado en plataformas serias de divulgación ecónomica como Rankia o Value School, creo recordar. Tiene una fundación para promover la educación financiera. El libro que tiene en Amazón se vendió bastante bien, es de cultura financiera básica.

Otra cosa es que alquilar inmuebles sea un ingreso pasivo y sin riesgo. En España no lo es. En otros paises como en USA de donde proviene el movimiento de la "Libertad fianciera" si lo es, tal como viene reflejado en el libro PAdre Rico PAdre Pobre de Rober Kiyosaki.
Aquí los riesgos regulatorios, de impago, de la poca seriedad y falta de respeto en las relaciones inquilinos-arrendador, en mi opinión lo hacen desaconsejable. Preferible si quieres invertir en inmobiliarioa, hacerlo en un fondo de REITs como el de Amundi:
_amundi index ftse epra nareit global ae-c_


----------



## Goldman (29 Sep 2019)

Al acabar el segundo vídeo será cuando pedirá un crowfunding para poder emitir el tercero. Así funciona el tinglado.


----------



## palodearia (29 Sep 2019)

Claro, otro altruista más que no puede soportar hacerse rico él sólo y tiene que contarlo...


----------



## superloki (30 Sep 2019)

Bueno, para dar por cerrado este hilo y dar mi opinión sobre este "negocio", diré que no es para mi. Básicamente se trata de financiar un buen número de pisos usando su "sistema" (que tienes que comprar con el curso por supuesto). En este correo que he recibido hoy lo dice claramente, aunque solo pongo este extracto: "_Aunque no tengas dinero y compres financiando el 100% (como te enseñaré), también puedes “empezar a vivir de rentas”._ "

Es decir, financiar pisos a lo largo de los años con los bancos (con lo que nos quieren los bancos). Un sistema descartado en mi caso porque lo veo de muy alto riesgo. Fin del hilo.


----------



## trancos123 (30 Sep 2019)

"Si no lo puedo vender lo alquilo" versión 2019.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (30 Sep 2019)

Mi crítica más que a que si su sistema funciona o no, es a la estrategia de inversión en sí.

Me parece bastante arriesgado invertir en un "elevado número de pisos", con todos los problemas que ello puede conllevar, más aún cuando la ley puede cambiar caprichosamente de un día para otro: subida de impuestos, troskos neobolcheviques y neomarxistas vividores del trabajo del esfuerzo y del dinero ajeno que te expropian u obligan a alquilar aunque pierdas dinero, okupas legalizados a los que no puedes echar, moronegros invasores que no les da la gana de pagar y si los echar eres un racista, etc.

De hecho, mi apuesta es por jubilarme teniendo en mi haber a lo sumo dos o tres viviendas en propiedad, si es posible ya pagadas: una donde residir tú y evitar el alza de los precios del alquiler, y la otra para alquilar e intentar asegurarse unos ingresos fijos, huyendo de la debacle pensionaria y el crack económico brutal que se avecina para los de nuestra generación. No optaría por más de una vivienda o dos para alquilar, pues aumenta el riesgo de que suceda lo anterior mencionado. Si llegasen más (herencias, etc.) las vendería y optaría por ganar liquidez frente a ganar "propiedades".

Con "propiedad" también incluyo la propiedad múltiple: dependiendo de cómo nos encontremos dentro de muchos años no descarto corresidir con algún familiar, del que ambos podamos ser propietarios de esa vivienda.


----------



## Me_opongo (30 Sep 2019)

Perdón, que se ve muy mal...






Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Sennaquerib (4 Oct 2019)

El problema que le veo a acumular " un buen numero de pisos" es que hay mucho politicastuzo populista malnacido deseando exprimir a los "ricos". Te pueden expropiar de facto los pisos para meter menitas, aunque cada vez menos posible, pero sí que te pueden follar bien via impuesto de patrimonio y de sucesiones algun dia lejano.

Que no digo que no haya que tener propiedades, pero invertir todo ahí no parece muy de sentido comun. 2-3 alquileres, otra parte en acciones con dividendos, algo a fondos, un pico en una cuenta de un banco en el extranjero por si acaso. Los huevos en distintas cestas, vamos.

Aparte de eso no veo que este hombre diga nada nuevo. Llevar una vida austera sin derroches y consumismo exagerado, para ahorrar, e invertir los ahorros buscando rentabilidad para el futuro. Lo dice cualquiera que hable del tema. Y formarse para tener un poco de idea d donde estás metiendo los ahorros. No hace falta ser Lisensiado para saber esto, solo tener la cabeza un pelin amueblada.


----------



## Parlakistan (6 Oct 2019)

Me parece una mierda. 0 diversificación, 0 originalidad, todo al tocho hispano, con la que se avecina en este país, donde además la propiedad privada no significa nada. Por si fuera poco con un apalancamiento peligroso.


----------



## Orooo (6 Oct 2019)

Una jugada maestra. Sin fisuras.


----------



## Hurdlerate (6 Oct 2019)

superloki dijo:


> Para el que no lo sepa, Carlos Galán es de los muchos que están dando estrategias para ganar dinero y tener ingresos pasivos. Está utilizando el método que está de moda ahora, que es publicar cuatro videos a lo largo de 15 días donde explica como funciona su sistema.
> 
> Siempre desconfío bastante de esta gente porque lo primero que piensa es "vende-humos". No digo que este tío no lo sea, pero se sale de lo que habitualmente nos venden todos estos "gurus". En este caso explica como pillar pisos de precio medio para alquilarlos y sacar un beneficios mensual de ellos. La idea es tener una cartera de dos pisos al año y en cinco años poder estar generando bastante dinero de ello.
> 
> ...



Es un sistema infalible, aunque falla en la parte troncal.. quien va a dar financiación a un muerto de hambre para que gane dinero sin trabajar ..

Jajaja


----------



## superloki (6 Oct 2019)

Hurdlerate dijo:


> Es un sistema infalible, aunque falla en la parte troncal.. quien va a dar financiación a un muerto de hambre para que gane dinero sin trabajar ..
> 
> Jajaja



La verdad es que no he visto la cuarta parte y no se exactamente como funciona ese supuesto sistema. No ha mencionado nada de si hay que estar trabajando o no. De todos modos, he recibido un par de correos donde vende su curso para saber todos los detalles. Ni lo he mirado porque no me interesa algo así. Una cosa es invertir en una forma de generar ingresos mediante riesgos calculados, y otra meterte en un berenjenal que podría joderte para el resto de tu vida.


----------



## Hurdlerate (6 Oct 2019)

superloki dijo:


> La verdad es que no he visto la cuarta parte y no se exactamente como funciona ese supuesto sistema. No ha mencionado nada de si hay que estar trabajando o no. De todos modos, he recibido un par de correos donde vende su curso para saber todos los detalles. Ni lo he mirado porque no me interesa algo así. Una cosa es invertir en una forma de generar ingresos mediante riesgos calculados, y otra meterte en un berenjenal que podría joderte para el resto de tu vida.



Si eres capaz de tener liquidez para la entrada e hipotecar las propiedades, ponerlas en alquiler.. y genera más liquidez para nuevas compras.. en teoría puedes hacerlo..

Pero al final necesitas esa liquidez


----------



## Futilvago (6 Oct 2019)

No sé si en el segundo o tercer video daba como rentabilidades de la inversión 5/6%, lo cual no está mal.
De todas maneras, no entiendo la inversión directa en inmuebles, te compras un ETF de REITs que te puede dar alrededor de 4% en dividendos y no tienes que gestionar nada, ni impagos, ni okupas, ni pintar el piso entre cliente y cliente.


----------



## CoLeXuS (7 Jun 2022)

Futilvago dijo:


> No sé si en el segundo o tercer video daba como rentabilidades de la inversión 5/6%, lo cual no está mal.
> De todas maneras, no entiendo la inversión directa en inmuebles, te compras un ETF de REITs que te puede dar alrededor de 4% en dividendos y no tienes que gestionar nada, ni impagos, ni okupas, ni pintar el piso entre cliente y cliente.



El atractivo de los alquileres es que si te lo montas bien y son alquileres de larga duración y de perfiles sociales determinados puedes llegar a conseguir que el 50-90% de lo cobrado por el alquiler no compute a la hora de presentar la declaración del IRPF. Eso es lo atractivo de tener alquileres, que bajo circunstancias concretas la mayoría pueden considerarse ganancias netas. Obviamente tienen otras molestias y riesgos que conviene evaluar.

En pisos baratos de zonas sociales medias, si los reformas lowcost y vas pillando chollos las inversiones pueden ir del 10 al 14% si sabes moverte


----------



## Parlakistan (7 Jun 2022)

Futilvago dijo:


> No sé si en el segundo o tercer video daba como rentabilidades de la inversión 5/6%, lo cual no está mal.
> De todas maneras, no entiendo la inversión directa en inmuebles, te compras un ETF de REITs que te puede dar alrededor de 4% en dividendos y no tienes que gestionar nada, ni impagos, ni okupas, ni pintar el piso entre cliente y cliente.



Los hay incluso que dan más, hasta un 9% he visto algún REIT hospitalario.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (8 Jun 2022)

superloki dijo:


> "_Aunque no tengas dinero y compres financiando el 100% (*como te enseñaré*), también puedes “empezar a vivir de rentas”._ "
> 
> Es decir, financiar pisos a lo largo de los años con los bancos (con lo que nos quieren los bancos). Un sistema descartado en mi caso porque lo veo de muy alto riesgo. Fin del hilo.



Cuando leo/escucho frases a futuro tipo "como te enseñaré" ya sé que estoy frente a un vendehumos y quito el video.

Yo sigo algunos canales de inversión donde diréctamente te cuentan lo que van comprando o vendiendo y te explican su tesis. Ahí lo único que buscan es ganar dinero con la publicidad o algún patreon, que me parece bien, pero cuando alguien empieza a dorarte la píldora a lo "Sevilla2014" ya sabes como va a acabar la cosa.

Por otro lado, como dueño de 4 propiedades (tres de ellas alquiladas) el amigo seguramente se olvida del concepto de okupas, o el mantenimiento, o los intereses que ya se estan poniendo por las nubes y se van a poner aún mas. Yo mismo me he pegado AÑOS para ir comprando esas propiedades poco a poco y esperando a momentos de crisis cuando yo tenía dinero en mano para comprarlos. Ahora mismo, con los intereses por las nubes y todo éste riesgo añadido, no merece la pena *a menos que compres con cash sano y a gente desesperada, osea, tienes que hacer un buen estudio previo y venir preparado*.

Ea, ahí teneis mi fabuloso método, y además de gratis.


----------



## CoLeXuS (8 Jun 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Cuando leo/escucho frases a futuro tipo "como te enseñaré" ya sé que estoy frente a un vendehumos y quito el video.
> 
> Yo sigo algunos canales de inversión donde diréctamente te cuentan lo que van comprando o vendiendo y te explican su tesis. Ahí lo único que buscan es ganar dinero con la publicidad o algún patreon, que me parece bien, pero cuando alguien empieza a dorarte la píldora a lo "Sevilla2014" ya sabes como va a acabar la cosa.
> 
> ...



El problema del método que señalas es tener la capacidad inicial de poder pagar un piso en tiempo récord para meterte en otro con la seguridad de que no te vas a pillar los dedos. Una vez empiezas la rueda ya puede ir sola pero plantarte en esa situación es la parte difícil. 

Este tipo promete darte las claves para llegar a ello en tiempo récord pero los números son números y solo hay una manera de hacerlo: con una deuda gigantesca que supere tu capacidad lógica de endeudamiento. Eso puede salir bien si no te dan problemas las casas que pilles o puede salirte horriblemente mal y llevarte a la quiebra, perder dinero o tener que malvender si los alquileres te dan problemas. 

Al final la ecuación riesgo/ganancia es lo que tiene, no hay fórmulas mágicas para nada. O te la juegas o no te la juegas


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (8 Jun 2022)

CoLeXuS dijo:


> El problema del método que señalas es tener la capacidad inicial de poder pagar un piso en tiempo récord para meterte en otro con la seguridad de que no te vas a pillar los dedos. Una vez empiezas la rueda ya puede ir sola pero plantarte en esa situación es la parte difícil.
> 
> Este tipo promete darte las claves para llegar a ello en tiempo récord pero los números son números y solo hay una manera de hacerlo: con una deuda gigantesca que supere tu capacidad lógica de endeudamiento. Eso puede salir bien si no te dan problemas las casas que pilles o puede salirte horriblemente mal y llevarte a la quiebra, perder dinero o tener que malvender si los alquileres te dan problemas.
> 
> Al final la ecuación riesgo/ganancia es lo que tiene, no hay fórmulas mágicas para nada. O te la juegas o no te la juegas



Hay un término medio entre jugársela y no jugársela y se llama riesgo contenido y controlado.

Una vez mas, la explico de forma gratuita:

Para mi primera vivienda empecé a ahorrar a la tierna edad de 20 años (diría que incluso antes). Ahorrar como un cabrón, con ropa barata, vacaciones baratas, y un teléfono "ladrillo" barato. En casi 10 años tuve para dar una entrada de casi la mitad de mi primera vivienda, la cual compré en momento de crisis.

A partir de ahí, trabajar mucho y pagar la hipoteca rápido. Al tener vivienda ya no pagaba alquiler, con lo que mi capacidad de ahorro se multiplicó. Cuando vinieron buenos tiempos, vendí esa vivienda y de vuelta al alquiler durante unos pocos años. El dinero lo metí en productos de mínimo riesgo (y poco beneficio).

Cuando vino la siguiente minicrisis, sumando mi capital principal y lo poco que ahorré en ese tiempo de alquiler, compré dos viviendas al contado, alquilándolas ámbas mientras yo seguía de alquiler (el alquiler de éstas viviendas era mas alto que el alquiler que yo pagaba, así que me convenía). Al tiempo, pude comprar mi tercera vivienda, que es donde vivo ahora, y al poco, con los ingresos de las dos viviendas y el ahorro de no pagar alquiler, pude comprarme mi vivienda número cuatro, que también alquilo.

*En resumen: Nadie da duros a cuatro pesetas, y nadie tiene fórmulas para hacerse rico de la noche a la mañana. O si lo prefieres:

1. Ahorra como un cabrón mientras esperas una crisis. Son cíclicas porque esa es la naturaleza de nuestro sistema monetario.
2. Cuando venga la crisis, compra a precio bajo, a gente desesperada. Generalmente debes esperar entre 9 meses y dos años a partir de cualquier crisis para que la gente esté con el agua al cuello, pero créeme que siempre pasa.
3. Compra lo mínimo que necesites SIEMPRE. Piso pequeño = Mas barato de comprar, mas fácil de vender.
4. Paga tu hipoteca lo antes posible, como si te fuera la vida en ello.
5. Cuando pagues tu hipoteca vuelve a ahorrar y a esperar a la siguiente crisis. Rinse and repeat.*

No tiene mas misterio, pero requiere de disciplina y paciencia.


----------



## ueee3 (8 Jun 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Hay un término medio entre jugársela y no jugársela y se llama riesgo contenido y controlado.
> 
> Una vez mas, la explico de forma gratuita:
> 
> ...



Opino igual. Económicamente en tu primer piso es posible que te hubiera salido más a cuentas hipotecarte que pagar alquiler, pero claro, eso habría sido jugársela.

Por otro lado tu plan puede realizarse mejor fuera que dentro de España (por las diferencias salariales, lo digo).


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (8 Jun 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Opino igual. Económicamente en tu primer piso es posible que te hubiera salido más a cuentas hipotecarte que pagar alquiler, pero claro, eso habría sido jugársela.
> 
> Por otro lado tu plan puede realizarse mejor fuera que dentro de España (por las diferencias salariales, lo digo).



Disculpa, igual no me he explicado corréctamente.

Para mi primer piso me metí en hipoteca, pero en casi 10 años tuve para casi la mitad (voy a decir un 40% para no equivocarme) del precio total. El resto hipoteca que me cepillé rapidísimamente trabajando como un cabrón y viviendo como una persona normal, pero sin lujos.

Pero una vez con el primer piso pagado me fue muy fácil ir ahorrando para los otros. Y mi vivienda actual la compré también con hipoteca porque los otros dos pisos ya estaban pagados (los pagué al contado con lo que gané de la venta de la primera vivienda y los ahorros que ya tenía de los alquileres).

Por cierto, mis viviendas estan en España, si bien es cierto que mi sueldo siempre ha sido de fuera (aunque viviera en España). Me tienes que matar para que trabaje para un español. Importante es tener en cuenta que, tras la primera vivienda, el resto se ha pagado en su mayoría con los beneficios de la primera vivienda. Es una bola de nieve que se incrementa, pero tienes que hacer esa primera bola.


----------



## Luisni (8 Jun 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Por cierto, mis viviendas estan en España, si bien es cierto que mi sueldo siempre ha sido de fuera (aunque viviera en España).



Una pregunta. Al ser no residente (me suena que alguna vez has dicho que vivias en Alemania), no te frien a impuestos cuando alquilas las viviendas? Es un 20% de la ganancia (Grosso modo), no?


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (8 Jun 2022)

Luisni dijo:


> Una pregunta. Al ser no residente (me suena que alguna vez has dicho que vivias en Alemania), no te frien a impuestos cuando alquilas las viviendas? Es un 20% de la ganancia (Grosso modo), no?



No soy residente extranjero siempre, solo algunos años sueltos y ahora desde la pLAndemia (2020). Los impuestos me los lleva un asesor pero sé que son un 19%. Dicho ésto, al ser de fuera obtengo desgravaciones si me meto en hipotecas, seguros, recogida de basuras, comunidad, y si hago reformas o por la amortización de muebles, frigorífico, lavadora, etc...

Sé que fuera de la UE se paga mas pero no te sabría decir cuanto.


----------

